# Bring him back, Royd.  No questions asked.



## Goatherd (Oct 12, 2012)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/3333542770.html


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Seriously?  How heartbreaking... I hope that this yearling left under his own will and not at the hands of a hungry or ignorant person.  Either way, I hope they recover this handsome guy soon.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 12, 2012)

That's a real shame. I really hope he is found or returned. 

I really want some Highlands but I promise this wasn't me!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 12, 2012)

Poor guy!

Reminds me of a friends story... Her uncle, aunt, and the rest of the family, was poor. Her uncle got a job working for a guy with cows. He had like 200 head or something. One day he came home with. ALL. THIS. MEAT. He told his aunt, 'The man paid me in meat!' she, being poor with no food, was over joyed. But then the cops came to her door and said, "M'am, is [uncles name] here?" She asked why, "Well your brother has been working for [farmers name], and recently his _prize_ bull has gone missing"  He killed, the mans, PRIZE BULL. Could've killed a steer, could've killed a hiefer, but no, lets kill the prize bull !! So then, her aunt responded, in mind shes never lied in her life and a freezer full of meat, "I think you have the wrong guy, he never came home with any meat or anything of the sort"  This was like in the Great Depression or something, but still....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 12, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Poor guy!
> 
> Reminds me of a friends story... Her uncle, aunt, and the rest of the family, was poor. Her uncle got a job working for a guy with cows. He had like 200 head or something. One day he came home with. ALL. THIS. MEAT. He told his aunt, 'The man paid me in meat!' she, being poor with no food, was over joyed. But then the cops came to her door and said, "M'am, is [uncles name] here?" She asked why, "Well your brother has been working for [farmers name], and recently his _prize_ bull has gone missing"  He killed, the mans, PRIZE BULL. Could've killed a steer, could've killed a hiefer, but no, lets kill the prize bull !! So then, her aunt responded, in mind shes never lied in her life and a freezer full of meat, "I think you have the wrong guy, he never came home with any meat or anything of the sort"  This was like in the Great Depression or something, but still....


Well now that sucks. I'd be so mad... haha


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 12, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/3333542770.html


 LOL  goatbeard 

Royd's not guilty of ruslin this guy


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 13, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was so funny though because he could've gotten away with like 2 freaking steers, the guy would've figured wolves got it or they ran off or might've not even noticed. But noooo, he killed the prize bull


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw that is sad.  Who does that?!  I mean, that is some strange thievery----not like they could casually slip him into a pocket as they walked by, you'd need a trailer or something and then have to get him in!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 13, 2012)

Makes me wonder...... What if he was taken by wild animals? Perhaps he wandered off a bit then was snatched by say, wolves or something.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 14, 2012)

If by chance this bovine was killed by a large predatory animal, there would be leftovers so the local crows, magpies and any buzzard within 10 miles would invite itself to dinner while other buzzards will be circling overhead.  Then it would be fairly simple for anyone to investigate that area to find any remains.  A thief with a plan is the culprit !  I would check out any establishment that rents freezer space or an auction house within 100 miles  for any clues.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2012)

chupacabra


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 3, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> chupacabra


I believe they leave a body, because they drink blood (assuming theres more then one, or one at all, lol)


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 3, 2012)

The guy we bought our first two steers from had a cow (don't rember if it was a steer, heifer, etc) from the back of his property, it does happen, prbably more once the price of beef shoots up next year.


----------

